# Looking for land in Portugal



## SoverignHuman (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello freedom seekers, for the last 6 years i have been saving money to purchase land in Portugal. Between 4000 and 10000m2. Every time i am close to securing, even after paying deposits something happens. Parents die, visa changes closes my business and then after rebuilding these last couple of years Covid happens. I'm English but have been living in Asia for the last 4 years still working on raising funds. This dream stared when I was 25 and now I'm almost 32. I despise the fact that because of their capitalist and greed we have to work so hard for something that is an Earth given birthright. To have land to grow vegetable, create and play and one day start a family. Because of my responsible outlook my whole life has been put on hold as I continually work towards raising the funds. I need about 15000E for land for the community I have made. I have been traveling the world since I was 21, never having a permanent address, surviving off my music and art. I have loved it but now I have this unstoppable drive to create a home for these amazing, special warriors I have found. So I am now throwing my request to the universe. 
Does anyone have free/cheap land they can offer to a group of conscientious, eco minded earth warriors. Who want nothing more than to return to a more cohesive way of living. To grow their food together and grow as a community. These people are some of the strongest most fascinating people i have ever met but they were never intended for this type of world. They have come from traumatic backgrounds and most have tried to kill themselves. Not because they want to die, but because this world, well... the main stream western world makes no sense to them. The idea of working in a job they hate for 60 years for some piece of **** company that wants you to be a productive little cog is so counter to what their instincts are telling them they would rather die than exist here. It is my responsibility to find this land, but i am letting them and myself down and now I don't know what else to do. I was a foster child and don't really have a relationship with my family. I have never received a penny in inheritance and would never get any money from them. Everything I have done I did by myself. I left school at 15 and home (my father found me in foster care at 14) at 16. Please don't think I haven't been trying. I have not stopped working, hussling, what ever you want to call it. I have run bars, nightclubs, hotels, started festivals, opened hostels I even started and ran the worlds largest zombie simulation in America. But somehow all the way through this there was someone skimming money, or taking advantage or a twist of fate. I was told to invest my money in bitcoin which i did.....just before it crashed....I built a tattoo studio in Thailand which was literally stolen by corrupt police officials and last year i put everything i had left into a new studio in Vietnam then, 1 week before opening, the borders closed and the world was put on quarantine. The island booted out all westerners and the land owners turned my studio into a guest house. 
If there is anyone out there who can feel my plight, who resonates with our struggle, if you feel like you can help; this is me , asking for help. I no longer have my pride getting in the way. If you have the spare space then let us use it, if you inherited land you don't need, then give it to us. You have too much money and are sick of spending it on new model cars or package holidays to the carribean then give it to us. We will always make sure there is a home for you with us. I have the components of something very very special. A group of people all different ages, ethnicities and backgrounds, all at an amazing part of their journey. No ego, no judgements, no competing, just love, acceptance and support. Please help us find our land.
Mark Stone
antkiller at hotmail dot com
IG ritual_ink_tattoos


----------



## Mike van Loon (Sep 10, 2020)

Where do you want this land?


----------

